# 1st Annual Smokin' Flamingo BBQ Festival



## callahan4life (Jan 29, 2013)

SAVE THE DATE!!!! I am very happy to announce that the Florida BBQ Association (FBA) Board of Directors has approved my FBA Sanctioned Contest in Jacksonville, Florida on November 23rd. It is now on the FBA website calendar.

It is called the 1st Annual Smokin’ Flamingo BBQ Festival and will benefit a multitude of charitable causes via the Fraternal Order of Police Foundation. We will have live bands. We are also working on having a Public Safety Fair with displays and various demonstrations from the Sheriff’s Office.

The event is being held at the Flamingo Lake RV Resort, located at I-295 and Lem Turner Road (easy access). The Competitor’s cook sites will be large pull-thru RV sites (much larger than 20x40) with water, 30/50 amp electrical and sewer hook-ups. The Judges will be in a climate controlled building.

There will be a Pro Division as well as a Backyard Division.

In the Pro Division there will be a total of $15,500.00 in total prize payouts. With the break down as follows:

Grand Champion $2500.00
Reserve Grand Champion $1500.00
3rd Overall $650.00
4th Overall $550.00
5th Overall $450.00
6th Overall $350.00
7th Overall $300.00
8th Overall $250.00
9th Overall $200.00
10th Overall $150.00

Each Category:
1st $500.00
2nd $350.00
3rd $300.00
4th $250.00
5th $200.00
6th $150.00
7th-10th $100.00

Pro Entry Fee will be $300.00

As soon as we get the required camera ready FBA logo artwork and get our assigned Reps we will get our applications completed and out to everyone. I am looking forward to seeing each of you at this contest and we will have a great time!


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks awesome. I'm in JAX all of the time on business, will be sure to be in town for that one. Congrats on getting it all together!


----------



## dougmays (Mar 12, 2013)

what's the price and awards for Backyard?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 12, 2013)

dougmays said:


> what's the price and awards for Backyard?


----------

